# Glove box cannot be closed



## Kuwaity (Apr 2, 2004)

*HELP! Glove box cannot be closed*

Hi All,
I have Problem in my Phaeton. Today I tired to close the glove box but I couldn’t. It seems that there is no thing to hang on.
By mistake I locked the glove box with the key while box door is open. Then I tried to close it but now it’s even worse! The lock hooks are tightly closed. Now the door cannot reach the box end.
The box is open all the time like crocodile mouth!

Any one saw this before?
Can you please explain the locking mechanism for the glove box? Or have some drawings showing the assembly or disassembly of glove box?
I need help please.
Thanks
Ahmad


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: HELP! Glove box cannot be closed (Kuwaity)*

Ahmad,
Have you tried unlocking the key and then pressing the button as though it were closed and you were trying to open it? This might reset the latch.


----------



## CLMims (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: HELP! Glove box cannot be closed (Kuwaity)*

Hi Ahmad,
I found these pics/instructions for uninstalling (I hope they can help); I also looked in VAGCAT.COM but could not see any other pictures of the latch - if I find anything else I will post!
Glove Box Removal
1. Remove footwell cover (passenger side)
1a. Switch off ignition.
1b. Remove bolt (1). 
1c. Remove two bolts (2). 
1d. Pull footwell cover (3) out of mountings. 
1e. Disconnect the wiring harness from the footwell light (4). 








2. Remove CD changer (1). 
3. Remove Nav drive (2). 
4. Remove two bolts (3). 
5. Remove two bolts (4). 









6. Remove two bolts (1). 
7. Pull glove box out from the instrument panel and disconnect the release cable (2). 

8. Disconnect glove box light (3).


----------



## Kuwaity (Apr 2, 2004)

I tried, the latch can't reset.
i found this on vagcat.com
http://www.vagcat.com/epc/cat/...91444

Before working, how shall i remove the CD and NAV drives?
Thank you All.
Ahmad


_Modified by Kuwaity at 9:50 AM 2-20-2008_


----------



## Kuwaity (Apr 2, 2004)

Guys I took the NAV drive out but still can’t take the cd changer out! I can take the left side out a bit but the right side can’t be moved. where is the right button in the changer?
I searched the forums but all pictures are down by the host
Help please

Ahmad


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (Kuwaity)*

Wish I could help on this one, but I am in CH now, a long way from the car and from my reference documents.
Michael


----------



## Kuwaity (Apr 2, 2004)

Ok I knew how to open it after inserting some tools in the slots and the drive come out easily.

how to remove CD drive

The tool !


I read some posts about removing the NAV and CD drive for ipod connection but this was the result.
bad results


Anyways I fixed it but still it is bent on right side. I hope it fit tightly in the sleeve.

*Now I followed the procedure but the box can't removed. I unscrew all screws but still it is not moving from right side.
Any one has an idea?*


_Modified by Kuwaity at 7:19 PM 2-22-2008_


----------



## cjcalvert (Mar 8, 2007)

*Glove Box Release Button Broken -*

I got in my car yesterday morning, and on the passenger seat was the broken off release button and spring. I have no explanation for it except it just came apart on its own! Anyone have any ideas on what's involved in replacing it? (Out of warranty.) The part is not listed in my parts catalog.
I have a feeling this one may be much more complicated than it appears








At least it still opens!


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Glove Box Release Button Broken - (cjcalvert)*

This is the first time I have heard of that part breaking.
My guess is that the latch assembly will be available as a stand-alone part - perhaps check with the VW dealer.
Michael


----------



## Kuwaity (Apr 2, 2004)

I think it will be a complete set including the release cable. I opened my glove box, it was very difficult.
See this post.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...03512
Ahmad


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (Kuwaity)*

Hi Ahmad:
I missed that post you did in February (was in Congo at the time) - is it OK with you if I append this new thread onto the end of your previous post?
Michael


----------



## Kuwaity (Apr 2, 2004)

sure it's OK.

Ahmad.


----------



## cjcalvert (Mar 8, 2007)

Thanks, I'm going to order the part this week. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------

